# Look what i came home to LOL



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

So i just came home after picking up some mini-grocery and this is what you get if you forget one of your back doors open plus one adventurous free-roaming pet sailfin lizard.. Luckily, no one's hurt except my trash bin (fyi, i always keep all bottles down due to some pesky neighbor's pigeons and thank goodness the old garbage was already thrown out before i left) lol


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh almost forgot that i posted this here haha! Thanks for liking


----------



## Jocelyn3113 (May 28, 2011)

wow that is one super cool looking lizard!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Haha thanks!

Not to mention, curious


----------

